# Applying water based polyurethane w/a foam brush



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Do foam "brushes" work well when applying water based polyurethane?

TIA

Dan


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have yet to find a use for foam brushes.

Use a quality synthetic bristle brush. :smile:


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Scott. I have a good 2" synthetic brush, but my next project is a table (more area), and I had hoped to avoid the $$$ spent on a wider brush.

Dan


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've used foam poly brushes and had good results. A china bristle brush works very well. It's all about technique.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I have yet to find a use for foam brushes.
> 
> Use a quality synthetic bristle brush. :smile:


+1. :yes: Foam brushes can carry bubbles, and can start to deteriorate leaving foam fragments. They are more difficult to determine the amount of media being applied, IMO. I would use a good synthetic brush. Some can be wiped on. Spraying works best.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Foam brushes don't leave air bubbles. Air bubbles can be created by a numerous of things like shaking the can,brushing to fast,to cold, sloppy movements, bla,bla,bla. Besides why would you use a synthetic brush? when a all natural brush, china bristle, the finish will flow off the brush better. Just curious.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Dominick said:


> ...why would you use a synthetic brush?



Synthetic brushes work best with water based media.

Natural hair brushes work best for oil based. :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Synthetic brushes work best with water based media.
> 
> Natural hair brushes work best for oil based. :smile:


Oh ok I didn't realize that he was talking about a water base poly. My bad. 
Hence water base will flow off a synthetic brush. Got ya hahahahaha


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't had good results with any form of brush on something the size of a table top, with polyurethanes. I use both water based, for brushing and laquer based for spray cans.
You inevitably will get some brush strokes, no matter how heavy you soak it. I ended up on one, after the 3rd coat, and sanding inbetween to get the brush marks out, using a spray can. It at least laid out flat, and if kept wet, it flowed together well between passes when lapping spray . But best is still spray gun, by far on large flat table surfaces.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dom...Didn't find the I-phone thingy.


----------



## sailorman (Aug 9, 2010)

I was finishing up a project last week, and needed a 1" brush to apply water based poly on all of the narrow pieces. All I had was foam, and I spent more time chasing bubbles than I did applying the finish. Next time I'll drive to the hardware store and buy a synthetic bristle brush, would take less time.


----------

